# HHI - Port O'Call Valencia Cottages???



## DorotaG (Mar 12, 2007)

I was assigned unit #40 for out trip March 31-April 7. Apparently it is one of 3 units that are separated from the main resort. It is "Valencia Cottage" about 1/2 mile from the resort. They have their own pool, but it is not heated. I am a little upset that we will not be in the proximity of a usable pool (don't think I can brave an unheated pool at the beginning of April)  :annoyed: . I just hope these units are not horrible, I was really looking forward to the week at Hilton Head, one of our favorite places...


----------



## Deb from NC (Mar 12, 2007)

I think you can drive over and use the heated pool at the "main resort".
Admittedly, it's not as convenient as being right there, but you should have access to
the heated pool.  I've seen signs on 3 or 4 parking spaces at POC (near
the beach access gate) that are reseved for the Valencia cottages.
From the outside the Valencia cottages look just like
all of the other POC cottages, so hopefully they are just as nice inside...


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 13, 2007)

*Port O'Call Valencia Cottages*

What are the POC Valencia Cottages like
Free Standing  - Bedrooms/Baths - W/D
Do they have any photos posted online 
How did you get assigned to that section


----------



## DorotaG (Mar 13, 2007)

Marty Giggard said:


> What are the POC Valencia Cottages like
> Free Standing  - Bedrooms/Baths - W/D
> Do they have any photos posted online
> How did you get assigned to that section



I called to check if the unit assignment was final since I was ordering bicycles to be delivered before we arrive, and they told me that it was and that I was assigned unit 40 at Valencia section. They say the layout is the same as other 3-bdrms, but the swimming pool is not heated. I booked through RCI points.
There is the site-plan or Reba Management site under General Information: Site Plans: http://www.rebamanagement.com/view_resort.php?ID=06162005023840


----------



## IreneLF (Mar 13, 2007)

Marty Giggard said:


> What are the POC Valencia Cottages like
> Free Standing  - Bedrooms/Baths - W/D
> Do they have any photos posted online
> How did you get assigned to that section




I rented one from an owner last June (#39, in the 'main part', last one)
They  have three BR and 3 baths.
There's a master BR and one other  with 2 dbl beds downstairs, another BR and bath upstairs.  Unit was fully equipped, service for at least 8,  w/d -- the w/d are in a big walk in closet in the Master bed room.   
The cottage i was in has a larger LR and no screened in porch, all the others in the main section opted for that option which would might make the LR a little small - but the rounded porch room looked nice from what i could see and people made good use of it in the morning with breakfast, coffee/papers..
There are parking spots right by the back gate leading out of the resort; this  leads to a short walk to the beach. The spots are labeled for each of the Valencia cottages. It would also be a short walk to either of the two pools.
We (me DH kids 13 +15 loved it there - location couldn't be beat.! Hope this helps,

Irene


----------

